
Serverless Framework V0.1.3 – Reusable Project Templates Reduce Config - ac360
https://github.com/serverless/serverless/releases/tag/v0.1.3
======
kitwalker12
would someone be able to give me link to documentation that describes how to
deploy a todomvc type app using lambda and serverless. I'd love to give this a
go

